# RAC shoot May 16th.  ASA state qualifier



## hound dog

RAC next shoot on May 16th will be a ASA State Qualifier.

Ok here it is... We will have 30 targets set up for yall.
Three ranges A, B & C 10 targets each. If you shoot a class that is all known you will shoot A & B range and if you shoot half known and half unknown you will shoot B & C range.

We will have the following:
1. Long Distance Shoot (known yardage) $2.00 a shot or 3 for $5.00 with 50% pay back closes to the center of orange dot.

2. Sims Known Distance 3D you will shoot the A range and upper and lower 12s count on the sims.  $10.00 with 50% pay back. Their will be two classes.  Scope class 45 yard max white stake and a pins class 40 yard max red stake.

3. THE IRON BUCK shoot out cost is FREE. We will give some thing to the winner not sure yet what it will be. We will have the shoot at 12:00. High noon. 


We at RAC can't wait to see everyone. This will be our first ASA State Qualifier so lets make it a good one. Rain or Shine we will be there so come one come all.

If you don't want to shoot the Qualifier you can shoot for fun $10 for 20 targets B&C range. 

We will also have a open money class 50yr max black stake $20 with 50% pay back allso B&C range. Half know and half unknown.

For all info go to www.racarchery.com


----------



## hound dog

For anyone worried about the RBO gane don't we have something for them.


----------



## snakers

bout time we had one in the area. thanks rack. see ya there


----------



## hound dog

Do we need to have a rematch?


----------



## alligood729

Looking forward to it Jody. Always a good time with you guys!!!


----------



## Hunterrs

Can't wait!!!!


----------



## hound dog

We love it when the kids come out so bring them all. we will set up the dinosaur for them to shoot. Good times.


----------



## goldenarrow

Looks like it will be a pretty fun shoot!! Me and Dad might can make it.


----------



## hound dog

goldenarrow said:


> Looks like it will be a pretty fun shoot!! Me and Dad might can make it.



U can make it. tell dad yall can stay here Sat. night if yall need to.


----------



## hound dog

hound dog said:


> We love it when the kids come out so bring them all. we will set up the dinosaur for them to shoot. Good times.



Who is the kid in the pic.? I know he don't belong to a RBO shooter he is too cute.


----------



## Hunterrs

That fellow is too cute to belong to that bunch.


----------



## Big John

lol


----------



## Matt Sowell

cant wait to blow up a beman on ole iron buckie


----------



## deerehauler

Plan on being there as always I would hate to miss one of the great Shoots RAC puts on!


----------



## deerehauler

Oh RAC better be ready cause RBO is warmed up and stacking arrows!


----------



## Matt Sowell

deerehauler said:


> Oh RAC better be ready cause RBO is warmed up and stacking arrows!



anybody can stack them in there at 20 yards


----------



## deerehauler

B





Matt Sowell said:


> anybody can stack them in there at 20 yards



20 heck that was 10


----------



## passthru24

Well I see RAC has offered an invite to get a good old fashion beat down AGAIN,,,, Don't worry RBO will be there ready for anything you can dish out,,,Let the fun begin,,,


----------



## hound dog

I was told there are some other clubs that want some of RAC and RBO. I say if u want some come get some. LOL.  You know where we will be and you know the time so just bring your A game.


----------



## hound dog

deerehauler said:


> Oh RAC better be ready cause RBO is warmed up and stacking arrows!



Where is Jimbo?


----------



## goldenarrow

*hound dog*

I dont think this should be a 2 dog race, so TEAM 12 POINT WILL SHOW UP to kick butt and take names. 

Are you going to accept the THROWDOWN?? 


(Hound Dog) Better bring your Big Boy Britches!


----------



## hound dog

goldenarrow said:


> I dont think this should be a 2 dog race, so TEAM 12 POINT WILL SHOW UP to kick butt and take names.
> 
> Are you going to accept the THROWDOWN??
> 
> 
> (Hound Dog) Better bring your Big Boy Britches!



Ok you and me the IRON BUCK if you ain't scared.

So that's three clubs so who else wants some? I know who's been talking but not going to say any names. We will see who got the guts to show themselves.


----------



## passthru24

goldenarrow said:


> I dont think this should be a 2 dog race, so TEAM 12 POINT WILL SHOW UP to kick butt and take names.
> 
> Are you going to accept the THROWDOWN??
> 
> 
> (Hound Dog) Better bring your Big Boy Britches!



Well lookie lookie somone else that thinks they can bring down RBO or RAC.... Well many have tried and many haved failed. This is the time, this is the place, be there or admit who stands tall,,,,,,,,


----------



## deerehauler

hound dog said:


> Where is Jimbo?



Oh hes bringing it too!


----------



## hound dog

deerehauler said:


> Oh hes bringing it too!



There's Jimbo.


----------



## hound dog

12pts ride to the shoot.


----------



## hound dog

Hope they got some coffins in there because they are going down.


----------



## passthru24

What happened to all the smack talk,,, did we scare everyone off,,,, Yea well RBO and RAC seem to do that alot,,,,


----------



## hound dog

DJ said he was going to help mow. Scott must be going to help him.


----------



## deerehauler

hound dog said:


> DJ said he was going to help mow. Scott must be going to help him.



I think that is chuck it sure looks like him on the front


----------



## hound dog

deerehauler said:


> I think that is chuck it sure looks like him on the front



Ya he's got more hair.


----------



## passthru24

Here's Hound Dog riding his new three wheeler,,,lol


----------



## hound dog

passthru24  New ride. LOL


----------



## deerehauler

passthru24 said:


> Here's Hound Dog riding his new three wheeler,,,lol



Is it still that wet over there! Guess those wheels help keep him on top of the mud


----------



## passthru24

Hound Dog you driving this,,,but talk about my ride,,,


----------



## hound dog

passthru24 said:


> Hound Dog you driving this,,,but talk about my ride,,,



I'll be clean befor I get there.LOL


----------



## Hunterrs

RBO likes to talk a little smack
RAC gonna take their bows and put em in a sack
Throw them off a cliff so tall
Probably shoot better after all


----------



## passthru24

Here's Hound Dogs back up ride,,,


----------



## passthru24

RAC crying down the trail
Wishing RBO hadn't done so well
One 12,Two 12's what a shot
RBO losing,,,,NOT
Come one, come all 
Look at RBO standing tall


----------



## deerehauler

passthru24 said:


> RAC crying down the trail
> Wishing RBO hadn't done so well
> One 12,Two 12's what a shot
> RBO losing,,,,NOT
> Come one, come all
> Look at RBO standing tall



Okay who went and taught you how to right rymes


----------



## Hunterrs

passthru24 said:


> RAC crying down the trail
> Wishing RBO hadn't done so well
> One 12,Two 12's what a shot
> RBO losing,,,,NOT
> Come one, come all
> Look at RBO standing tall



I got your message from the R-100 Mr cool RBO guy.


----------



## hound dog

deerehauler said:


> Okay who went and taught you how to right rymes



Must be his wife.


----------



## passthru24

Ok,,,everyone look out cause pound puppy tuning up for the shoot,,,,


----------



## passthru24

I'm a poet and didn't know it,,,,,,,


----------



## hound dog

passthru24 said:


> Ok,,,everyone look out cause pound puppy tuning up for the shoot,,,,



Now u made milk come out my nose. Stop.


----------



## hound dog

OK I thought 12pt was calling us out what happen?


----------



## deerehauler

passthru24 said:


> Ok,,,everyone look out cause pound puppy tuning up for the shoot,,,,



Now thats funny


----------



## passthru24

hound dog said:


> Now u made milk come out my nose. Stop.



Always here to help,,,


----------



## deerehauler

hound dog said:


> OK I thought 12pt was call us out what happen?



Guess they need to take a class in smalk talk 101


----------



## Hunterrs

passthru24 said:


> I'm a poet and didn't know it,,,,,,,



We still don't know it.


----------



## passthru24

Yea,,,I think they got skerred,,,as always we stand out ahead of everyone else,,,,RBO and RAC,,,that stands for pure ARCHERY POWER,,,,


----------



## deerehauler

passthru24 said:


> Yea,,,I think they got skerred,,,as always we stand out ahead of everyone else,,,,RBO and RAC,,,that stands for pure ARCHERY POWER,,,,



And Rbo the smack talk king and RAc is the smack talk queen


----------



## passthru24

Here's 12pt warming up for May 16,,,


----------



## deerehauler

dont be scared 12 point we wont beat on you to bad the first time


----------



## Matt Sowell

deerehauler said:


> Oh hes bringing it too!



yeah but how mayn did yall sling in the water before you finally hit it


----------



## deerehauler

Matt Sowell said:


> yeah but how mayn did yall sling in the water before you finally hit it



The 3 in picture 0 the rest of us 1


----------



## deerehauler

passthru24 said:


> Here's 12pt warming up for May 16,,,



they must be searching for the arrows they lost!


----------



## passthru24

12pt. did come and shoot,,,see the results,,,


----------



## alligood729

deerehauler said:


> And Rbo the smack talk king and RAc is the smack talk queen





passthru24 said:


> Here's 12pt warming up for May 16,,,





deerehauler said:


> dont be scared 12 point we wont beat on you to bad the first time



You boys don't want to get into a smack rhyme showdown. I'll whup both sides on that one. And as far as 12pt's team.....well, I'll put KJ on both a'yall too.....boy whipper she is, I know das rite.....too bad I'm at work right now, don't have the time for a rhymer, wait til morning, when I get off......


----------



## alligood729

*Here you go, to the tune of "Devil went down to GA"...*

RBO went down to Williamson, lookin for a shoot to steal, in a bind, they were way behind, last time RAC made'em squeal.....
They came across this young gal tuning her bow and shootin it hot...
Jumped up on a practice bale, said "girl lemme tell you what"

You shoot that Hoyt bow pretty well girl, 12pt boys do too....
We'll bet a trophy of gold against your bows, we say we're better than you!

The gal said "my name's KJ, got 4 ASA wins, so set down on that bale right thar, we'll prove you're just has beens!

KJ wax that string up good, shoot that bow real straight,
RBO be talkin smack, but they don't really hate.
If we win we'll get that shiny trophy made of gold, 
But if we lose they will get our bows.............

RBO got all their stuff, said "We'll start this show, 
And fire flew from their arrow tips, as they slowly drew their bow.
They pulled them back to full draw, said " hey we don't miss"...
Started on their 3D round, sounded something like this....
(insert the Devil's music for this part)..."It's a ten, a ten again....shucks an 8....what the heck?? a 5??? that ain't no way 38.5yards...

When RBO finished, KJ said," 5 down, now that ain't bad,
Now sit down in that chair right there, we bout to make you sad!!!

Fire from her bowstring a 12 on one....
4 more in a row, this is gonna be fun..
A few more arrows all center 10.....
12 Point and KJ are gonna win.....
(insert Johnny's music here, LOL..)

RBO bowed their heads cause they knew they'd been beat..
They laid that golden trophy on the ground at KJ's feet...
KJ said " just come on back if you ever wanna try again....
Goin to Kentucky in a couple of weeks, looking for another ASA win!!!

GETCHA SOME.......


----------



## hound dog

alligood729 said:


> rbo went down to williamson, lookin for a shoot to steal, in a bind, they were way behind, last time rac made'em squeal.....
> They came across this young gal tuning her bow and shootin it hot...
> Jumped up on a practice bale, said "girl lemme tell you what"
> 
> you shoot that hoyt bow pretty well girl, 12pt boys do too....
> We'll bet a trophy of gold against your bows, we say we're better than you!
> 
> The gal said "my name's kj, got 4 asa wins, so set down on that bale right thar, we'll prove you're just has beens!
> 
> Kj wax that string up good, shoot that bow real straight,
> rbo be talkin smack, but they don't really hate.
> If we win we'll get that shiny trophy made of gold,
> but if we lose they will get our bows.............
> 
> Rbo got all their stuff, said "we'll start this show,
> and fire flew from their arrow tips, as they slowly drew their bow.
> They pulled them back to full draw, said " hey we don't miss"...
> Started on their 3d round, sounded something like this....
> (insert the devil's music for this part)..."it's a ten, a ten again....shucks an 8....what the heck?? A 5??? That ain't no way 38.5yards...
> 
> When rbo finished, kj said," 5 down, now that ain't bad,
> now sit down in that chair right there, we bout to make you sad!!!
> 
> Fire from her bowstring a 12 on one....
> 4 more in a row, this is gonna be fun..
> A few more arrows all center 10.....
> 12 point and kj are gonna win.....
> (insert johnny's music here, lol..)
> 
> rbo bowed their heads cause they knew they'd been beat..
> They laid that golden trophy on the ground at kj's feet...
> Kj said " just come back if you ever wanna try again....
> Goin to kentucky in a couple of weeks, looking for another asa win!!!
> 
> Getcha some.......



lol


----------



## MLOVETT

You tellem aligood..................lol!  Kj is the woooooo.............man!


----------



## passthru24

No alligood you are the man,,,I'm out,,,lol,,,no more ryhmes for me,,, But now we will take on any and every shooter,,,been beat at that before to,,


----------



## drago

deerehauler said:


> Okay who went and taught you how to right rymes



WRITE RHYMES!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Who taught you!!!


----------



## deerehauler

drago said:


> WRITE RHYMES!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Who taught you!!!



Never claimed I could rhyme or spell but dont need to do that to fling a arrow and yall


----------



## hound dog

Well where is BBBBBBlake B I know he has seen this thread and he has not said anything. That is not like him he always got something to say.


----------



## hound dog

goldenarrow said:


> I dont think this should be a 2 dog race, so TEAM 12 POINT WILL SHOW UP to kick butt and take names.
> 
> Are you going to accept the THROWDOWN??
> 
> 
> (Hound Dog) Better bring your Big Boy Britches!





alligood729 said:


> RBO went down to Williamson, lookin for a shoot to steal, in a bind, they were way behind, last time RAC made'em squeal.....
> They came across this young gal tuning her bow and shootin it hot...
> Jumped up on a practice bale, said "girl lemme tell you what"
> 
> You shoot that Hoyt bow pretty well girl, 12pt boys do too....
> We'll bet a trophy of gold against your bows, we say we're better than you!
> 
> The gal said "my name's KJ, got 4 ASA wins, so set down on that bale right thar, we'll prove you're just has beens!
> 
> KJ wax that string up good, shoot that bow real straight,
> RBO be talkin smack, but they don't really hate.
> If we win we'll get that shiny trophy made of gold,
> But if we lose they will get our bows.............
> 
> RBO got all their stuff, said "We'll start this show,
> And fire flew from their arrow tips, as they slowly drew their bow.
> They pulled them back to full draw, said " hey we don't miss"...
> Started on their 3D round, sounded something like this....
> (insert the Devil's music for this part)..."It's a ten, a ten again....shucks an 8....what the heck?? a 5??? that ain't no way 38.5yards...
> 
> When RBO finished, KJ said," 5 down, now that ain't bad,
> Now sit down in that chair right there, we bout to make you sad!!!
> 
> Fire from her bowstring a 12 on one....
> 4 more in a row, this is gonna be fun..
> A few more arrows all center 10.....
> 12 Point and KJ are gonna win.....
> (insert Johnny's music here, LOL..)
> 
> RBO bowed their heads cause they knew they'd been beat..
> They laid that golden trophy on the ground at KJ's feet...
> KJ said " just come on back if you ever wanna try again....
> Goin to Kentucky in a couple of weeks, looking for another ASA win!!!
> 
> GETCHA SOME.......



All this smack talk from 12pt shooters we may lay our bows down and give up. NOT 

Here is 12pts new ride to the shoots.


----------



## hound dog

Well where is yamasee creek? know they got something to say.

Sapp creek archery , Circle C Achery, Gainesville, Amicalola, Soul Hunters Ministries,  Black Mountain ,
SweetWater Archery Club, Bad To The Bone Archery Club, Uchee Creek ,   HILSMANS , Georgia Outdoor Sports


----------



## passthru24

Hey Hound Dog I like the way you just called out everyone and no one has said a thing,,,, SKEERED


----------



## hound dog

passthru24 said:


> Hey Hound Dog I like the way you just called out everyone and no one has said a thing,,,, SKEERED



It's ok RAC will just have to wipe up on RBO like always.


----------



## hound dog

Just remember everyone a big turnout means big payout. Money money money.


----------



## passthru24

hound dog said:


> It's ok RAC will just have to wipe up on RBO like always.



Yea Ya'll will have to wipe us,,,the smiles off our faces after we kick some RAC tail,,,,


----------



## goldenarrow

alligood: that was a pretty dang good rhyme, you are now my #1 smack talker!! And everyone knows it is true!! 

maby RAC & RBO can learn some pointers from 12 point team, like how to shoot and win! 

You will see us walking away with that Big Moneyy.


----------



## badcompany

Kailey, no pros allowed to smack. We will have to try and come up with something we think we can beat you at. If I think of something I will let you know, dont hold your breath waiting.

I hope all of you get to make it. I miss seeing everyone. I havent been able to go shoot much this year. We are going to try and make it a fun shoot for everyone.


----------



## deerehauler

goldenarrow said:


> alligood: that was a pretty dang good rhyme, you are now my #1 smack talker!! And everyone knows it is true!!
> 
> maby RAC & RBO can learn some pointers from 12 point team, like how to shoot and win!
> 
> You will see us walking away with that Big Moneyy.



or kill some trees


----------



## hound dog

badcompany said:


> Kailey, no pros allowed to smack. We will have to try and come up with something we think we can beat you at. If I think of something I will let you know, dont hold your breath waiting.
> 
> I hope all of you get to make it. I miss seeing everyone. I havent been able to go shoot much this year. We are going to try and make it a fun shoot for everyone.



Hey Scott if we don't take our bows she can't beat us.


----------



## goldenarrow

Then we wouldnt be having any fun kicking yalls tail.


----------



## snakers

guys cant we just hug it out and be freinds, i mean we all no 12 point is the best around in these georgia towns. so no point in calling us out.


----------



## hound dog

goldenarrow said:


> I dont think this should be a 2 dog race, so TEAM 12 POINT WILL SHOW UP to kick butt and take names.
> 
> Are you going to accept the THROWDOWN??
> 
> 
> (Hound Dog) Better bring your Big Boy Britches!





snakers said:


> guys cant we just hug it out and be freinds, i mean we all no 12 point is the best around in these georgia towns. so no point in calling us out.



Hey little Bro. no one called 12pt out they asked for it.LOL 

But I'll call u out if you are up for a good old spanking. LOL


----------



## goldenarrow

it dont matter who called who out. 

12 point is going to win anyways.


----------



## Big John

Scott  when he shoots happy til he gets to the target and then....


----------



## Big John

*GA Bear*

Maybe we can get old GA Bear to come..


----------



## drago

deerehauler said:


> Never claimed I could rhyme or spell but dont need to do that to fling a arrow and yall




I hear you!!


----------



## 12ptsteve

we dont need to talk smak. we we just show up kick but and take names later.


----------



## hound dog

12ptsteve said:


> we dont need to talk smak. we we just show up kick but and take names later.



And he has spoken the leader of the pack. LOL


----------



## 12ptsteve

i didnt start this smacktalk thing but team 12 pt will finish it. i just hope we can all be friends after we beat you....... BAD!!!!!!!


----------



## hound dog

12ptsteve said:


> i didnt start this smacktalk thing but team 12 pt will finish it. i just hope we can all be friends after we beat you....... BAD!!!!!!!



You know we will all still be friends after we help wipe the dirt of your knees from bowing down to us. LOL


----------



## alligood729




----------



## 12ptsteve

twas the week before rac


twas the week before rac,and all through the range,  everyone is practicing except the 12pt gang.

the targets are set in the woods with care,                                                                               everyone is hoping that 12 pt wont be there.

tossing and turning  ,snug in there beds, worried about  winning stuck in there heads.                                                                                                                                            my bows at the shop and kaylie's in her case,because were not worried about this date.

on the practice bails there arose such a clatter,  houndog missed the target and everyone scattered.
   away to the range because 12pt is here,everyone looked and shook in fear.

the sun is shinning on that feeding doe,
   12 pt shot a 14's and rac was low,
rbo  said, what to my wondering eyes appear.
12pt had all 14's on that tiny reindeer.

with 5's and x's and some broken sticks,
  rac and rbo were starting to get sick.
faster than hoyts, the 12 just came,
   and the other clubs bowed there heads and called us by name.

now 12 pt.!now, ezra!,now,kaylie,now, blake .
   on, lockharts! on,hunter!on danyale and dwayne. 
to the top of the podiem ,they stand so tall,
   we thought we could, but we cant beat them at all.

all through the the range rac's arrows would fly,
  glancing off there backs ,and shotting in the sky.
so through the course 12 pt just flew,
kayley said to steve your in the 12 too.

and then , in a moment i heard through the woods, talking and whispering,                            dang ,12 pt is GOOD.
   as i drew my bow back and looked around,rac and rbo were bowing with there knees on the ground.

12pt was winning with hoyts in there hand,
  other clubs were leaving, because loseing  they couldnt stand.
  a bundle of trophies and money in the sack,
rac said ,man i hope they dont come back.

there eyes were all crying,and threre heads down low,
   man team 12pt. can realy shoot those bows.

 they spoke not a word and went straight to the truck,
  putting there winnings away ,saying thats not hard work.

keys in the tahoe and foot on the gas,they gave a quick nod, and drove away.

as we pulled out the drive, i heard someone exclaim,
  we'll never beat those guys ,NO HOW , NO WAY!!!

as we pulled off ,nearly out of sight,
  i shouted , good shooting to all, and to all a good night.


----------



## hound dog

I saw there is a new club in town we may have to call them out too. Bennett Farms Archery we are calling you out. LOL 

Good luck on the new club I hope all gos well for yall.


----------



## hound dog

I fell better now just took me a 12pt and wiped it with a RBO.


----------



## 12ptsteve

what happened ? i got quiet all of the sudden. everyone must be out practicing


----------



## dhardegree

hound dog said:


> I fell better now just took me a 12pt and wiped it with a RBO.


----------



## goldenarrow

I think your right Steve!!


----------



## 12ptsteve

no one wants to play anymore, looks like 12pt has won the smack talk, and you think thats bad , just wait to the shoot........ alligood and i beat you up to bad? i know, lets have a spelling b


----------



## deerehauler

Is this a RAC guy or 12 point guy?


----------



## passthru24

We all didn't stop writing Steve,,,just waiting to see if all ya'll can do is write or maybe do alittle shooting to back it up,,,,,, Bring one, bring all, Cause we've been bet before.


----------



## Middle Georgia Sportsman

With all this smack talk and turkey season ending guess im gonna show up too!  Warning!! i haven't practiced since the last turkey i shot so i may have arrow's flying everywhere.


----------



## killitgrillit

Middle Georgia Sportsman said:


> With all this smack talk and turkey season ending guess im gonna show up too!  Warning!! i haven't practiced since the last turkey i shot so i may have arrow's flying everywhere.



Well, well, well, who rattled your cage????? 
I thought you dried up and blew away with the wind.


----------



## hound dog

LOL. Well page 3 here we come. I'm so pumped about thes shoot I hope every will in joy it as much as us.


----------



## Middle Georgia Sportsman

killitgrillit said:


> Well, well, well, who rattled your cage?????
> I thought you dried up and blew away with the wind.


I just been turkey hunting thats all but its about to run out so guess i should get back to 3-D! Every since i got in trouble for my avatar that "Hound dog" gave me i haven't been on here much and now it want even let me upload a new one.


----------



## hound dog

20 target shoot, 10 target sims known shoot, long distance shoot known and THE IRON BUCK SHOOT OUT at high noon. Man I can't wait. A full day of fun shooting and good friends. Wet else can you ask for. And don't forget about the hamburgers and hot dogs some good food it go with it all. Man.


----------



## hound dog

goldenarrow  u and me on the IRON BUCK side by side. U up for it?


----------



## hound dog

Middle Georgia Sportsman said:


> I just been turkey hunting thats all but its about to run out so guess i should get back to 3-D! Every since i got in trouble for my avatar that "Hound dog" gave me i haven't been on here much and now it want even let me upload a new one.



Ill send u another one or just still mine.


----------



## Matt Sowell

killitgrillit said:


> Well, well, well, who rattled your cage?????
> I thought you dried up and blew away with the wind.



todd.... no he just dissappears when the law gets too hot on his tail


----------



## Matt Sowell

Middle Georgia Sportsman said:


> I just been turkey hunting thats all but its about to run out so guess i should get back to 3-D! Every since i got in trouble for my avatar that "Hound dog" gave me i haven't been on here much and now it want even let me upload a new one.



we all did


----------



## goldenarrow

Bring it on *POUND PUPPY!*


----------



## alligood729

goldenarrow said:


> Bring it on *POUND PUPPY!*



Is this really Kailey.......sounds more like Big Sexy talkiing.....


----------



## hound dog

We went down to the club today and worked. We got a lot done. We hope yall like it.  Looks to be a good shoot if I say so my self. 

I got your pound puppy. Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----. Lol


----------



## badcompany

Matt Sowell said:


> we all did



but I still see signatures with web links every day


----------



## BlackArcher

*WoW Yall not seriously challenging 12pt.*

Oh Diddly Doodle!   Its the...  Spanka and the 12 Point Gang!

My  threat leveled "ES CA LA TED" When I got a HOYT.  
Your "Win-ability" decreased when I showed up with it.


----------



## USMCBowman

Is there anything different during qualification shoots that we don't do during weekly shoots?  Hunter class specifically.


----------



## badcompany

If you shoot the qualifier instead of fun shoot, you will be shooting it like an ASA tournament. You will have half known and half unknown for hunter class. Known distance side will be upper 12's, unknown is lower 12's.


----------



## hound dog

BlackArcher said:


> Oh Diddly Doodle!   Its the...  Spanka and the 12 Point Gang!
> 
> My  threat leveled "ES CA LA TED" When I got a HOYT.
> Your "Win-ability" decreased when I showed up with it.



Yep but we don't have to worry about you because you don't shoot any more.


----------



## hound dog

One more week.


----------



## USMCBowman

thanks


----------



## rednekbowhunter

what do you get if you win the iron buck


----------



## hound dog

rednekbowhunter said:


> what do you get if you win the iron buck



It's for free and for fun. We are still working on what to give out but got some ideas 50% of some strings, plaque and not sure what else we will see.


----------



## hound dog

hound dog said:


> It's for free and for fun. We are still working on what to give out but got some ideas 50% of some strings, plaque and not sure what else we will see.



And your arrow back.  LOL


----------



## Hunterrs

One more week!!!!!


----------



## hound dog

Hunterrs said:


> One more week!!!!!



I've done said that.


----------



## passthru24

Can't wait till Sunday,,,HooHoo  Lets pack RAC with more shooters than they have ever seen,,,


----------



## Brian from GA

Three pages of talk? Always so much noise before hand and so quiet ater the shoot. Am I the only one that can acknowledge that he trully blew after a shoot. Ya'll are gonna (or is that Gunna) have to teach me that stick your lip out pout!!


----------



## passthru24

I talk smack before hand cause I know my shooting will be awful,,,,, Just follow Hound Dog and He'll show you Brian,,,,


----------



## hound dog

passthru24 said:


> I talk smack before hand cause I know my shooting will be awful,,,,, Just follow Hound Dog and He'll show you Brian,,,,


----------



## Hunterrs

Less than a week left


----------



## BlackArcher

hound dog said:


> Yep but we don't have to worry about you because you don't shoot any more.



Pound Kitty: You need not try to step in my shadow...  You don't Fit...


----------



## braves0624

Less than a week before RBO whoops up on RAC and who ever else wants some..


----------



## BlakeB

Poodle boy calling me out, whats the world coming to. I've been busy with the kids lately and wont be able to make the shoot on Sunday. So I guess I'll let Keese win enough to pay his water bill for the week. 12 pt might want to stay in the big city so they wont be embarrassed when they get back home to the bright lights and all the back patting. E you need to learn from Gunna and let your bow do the talking, or atleast show up to take the B eating like a man. I think i'm done, was that good enough Jody?


----------



## Big John




----------



## badcompany

*Lawnmower Fairy*

Would like to thank whoever came out and cut the grass for us today. It was a great feeling knowing all I had to do was dress up the place a little bit. There are some great people in our Archery Family and your good deads will be rewarded some day.

Oh, hope the Fairy thing doesn't stick....


----------



## hound dog

badcompany said:


> Would like to thank whoever came out and cut the grass for us today. It was a great feeling knowing all I had to do was dress up the place a little bit. There are some great people in our Archery Family and your good deads will be rewarded some day.
> 
> Oh, hope the Fairy thing doesn't stick....



Not sure who but got a pic. of them.


----------



## Hunterrs

Thanks to whoever it was although I have a good idea.  That is a load off my mind.

Six days left.


----------



## hound dog

6 more days


----------



## Hunterrs

hound dog said:


> 6 more days



I already said that.


----------



## hound dog

BlakeB said:


> Poodle boy calling me out, whats the world coming to. I've been busy with the kids lately and wont be able to make the shoot on Sunday. So I guess I'll let Keese win enough to pay his water bill for the week. 12 pt might want to stay in the big city so they wont be embarrassed when they get back home to the bright lights and all the back patting. E you need to learn from Gunna and let your bow do the talking, or atleast show up to take the B eating like a man. I think i'm done, was that good enough Jody?



Man is that all u got. I give you the big L


----------



## deerehauler

Hunterrs said:


> I already said that.



Someone say 6 days


----------



## BlackArcher

*Go Ahead...*



BlakeB said:


> Poodle boy calling me out, whats the world coming to. I've been busy with the kids lately and wont be able to make the shoot on Sunday. So I guess I'll let Keese win enough to pay his water bill for the week. 12 pt might want to stay in the big city so they wont be embarrassed when they get back home to the bright lights and all the back patting. E you need to learn from Gunna and let your bow do the talking, or atleast show up to take the B eating like a man. I think i'm done, was that good enough Jody?



Don't be Scared, Bring the Kids so they can witness what an Archery  "B"eatdown looks like...! Spanka


----------



## hound dog

Just remember you don't have to a ASA member to shoot a ASA state qualifier you can shoot as a guest.


----------



## Matt Sowell

deerehauler said:


> Someone say 6 days



actually its 5 days


----------



## hound dog

Matt Sowell said:


> actually its 5 days



In 7hr it will be 4 days.


----------



## BlackArcher

Pound Poodle Kitty: (Dude I got your ride for when reality catches up with your Dreams...) What cha Tink dere laddie..


----------



## hound dog

BlackArcher said:


> Pound Poodle Kitty: (Dude I got your ride for when reality catches up with your Dreams...) What cha Tink dere laddie..



I need that for the mother inlaw.


----------



## 12ptsteve

blake ... pearson must be teaching you how to read now, the only reason you shot a pse before is, you could spell it. im proud of you. will you be sending your brother gorman to shoot in your place. and im glad that rac cut the grass it will be easier for them to find there arrows when they miss


----------



## BlackArcher

Rac I believe you won the Smack Attack of 2007.  At that time. The 12 point gang was a mere spectator.  RBO You New...You got a lil smack in ya...

But Guess what!  

The 12pt Gang is like the bad boys of the old west.....  When we show the town clears out...  Window shutter and doors will close...  Can't you hear that Clint Eastwood music...

Prepare for a Beatdown of Gigantic Proportions.. Spanka


----------



## BlackArcher

PS: You can meet us at social circle to get a practice Beatdown...  If You dare...  
I Dare Ya...  Double Dare ya....  I bet you don't show up...  

I tell you what,  I will pay your entry...





With Gum...


----------



## alligood729

12ptsteve said:


> blake ... pearson must be teaching you how to read now, the only reason you shot a pse before is, you could spell it. im proud of you. will you be sending your brother gorman to shoot in your place. and im glad that rac cut the grass it will be easier for them to find there arrows when they miss





Now it's 4 days......


----------



## Matt Sowell

BlackArcher said:


> Rac I believe you won the Smack Attack of 2007.  At that time. The 12 point gang was a mere spectator.  RBO You New...You got a lil smack in ya...
> 
> But Guess what!
> 
> The 12pt Gang is like the bad boys of the old west.....  When we show the town clears out...  Window shutter and doors will close...  Can't you hear that Clint Eastwood music...
> Prepare for a Beatdown of Gigantic Proportions.. Spanka


well paddle faster cause here we play banjo music


----------



## Brian from GA

Anybody bringing crayons? I need some new sight marks


----------



## killitgrillit

Matt Sowell said:


> well paddle faster cause here we play banjo music



Your are right Matt, and them boyzzzz from 12point sure have a pretty smile.


----------



## hound dog

Page 4 here we come.LOL


----------



## hound dog

Brian from GA said:


> Anybody bringing crayons? I need some new sight marks



No you ate them all last time.


----------



## hound dog

If we get any rain bring some shoes u can get a little muddy. But it's not going to rain.


----------



## BlackArcher

killitgrillit said:


> Your are right Matt, and them boyzzzz from 12point sure have a pretty smile.



Kill it Girlee: Don't Let Pound Poodle Get you started...  
<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/awskKWzjlhk&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/awskKWzjlhk&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>

We be the "Good" Yall fight for who is the ugliest..
You hear the music now don't ya..  Spanka


----------



## hound dog

BlackArcher said:


> Kill it Girlee: Don't Let Pound Poodle Get you started...
> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/awskKWzjlhk&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/awskKWzjlhk&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>
> 
> We be the "Good" Yall fight for who is the ugliest..
> You hear the music now don't ya..  Spanka


----------



## killitgrillit

Here's Pound Puppy waiting for us  to show up sunday.


----------



## Matt Sowell

BlackArcher said:


> Kill it Girlee: Don't Let Pound Poodle Get you started...
> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/awskKWzjlhk&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/awskKWzjlhk&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>
> 
> We be the "Good" Yall fight for who is the ugliest..
> You hear the music now don't ya..  Spanka



i hate to tell you but he was quoteing me not jody...... has shooting a HOYT really hurt your vision that badly


----------



## passthru24

Those 12pt. shooters sure do talk big,,, come on down to RAC and will show ya'll what 3-D is really all about,,, ,,We've been beat by better and lost to worse,,,


----------



## Matt Sowell

passthru24 said:


> Those 12pt. shooters sure do talk big,,, come on down to RAC and will show ya'll what 3-D is really all about,,, ,,We've been beat by better and lost to worse,,,



tru dat yo


----------



## hound dog

Well I was told the 12pt crew are coming. We know RBO and RAC will be there. Looks like we are going to have shoot out. So are there any other clubs coming to get some?


----------



## USMCBowman

For the known portion of the shoot, will range finders be allowed?


----------



## hound dog

USMCBowman said:


> For the known portion of the shoot, will range finders be allowed?



It is in the rules. So yes. We will have yardage sheets for everyone too.


----------



## Matt Sowell

cant wait


----------



## passthru24

Come on Sunday,,,,Heres me and killitgrillit waiting on Sunday,, ,,,,


----------



## hound dog

passthru24 said:


> Come on Sunday,,,,Heres me and killitgrillit waiting on Sunday,, ,,,,



Keep that to yourself we don't need to know about yall  




Think about it.


----------



## passthru24

Are you jealous,,?  You know what we like,,,,


----------



## Hunterrs

Way too far down


Come on Sunday


----------



## Matt Sowell

3 more days


----------



## killitgrillit

Matt Sowell said:


> 3 more days


----------



## Big John

Come on sunday


----------



## young gunna

Hey hound dawg! Will you guys have a section for mental games too? Ya know we have those that like to play them!


----------



## badcompany

If they show up shoot with them and put the clock on them. That is assuming its the one im thinking it is.


----------



## countrytime

Sunday... Sunday..... Sunday......The shoot will happen rain or shine so let the good times roll and the arrows fly straight.


----------



## Matt Sowell

young gunna said:


> Hey hound dawg! Will you guys have a section for mental games too? Ya know we have those that like to play them!



do you mean mental games like scrabble???


----------



## countrytime

Nah I think he is talking chess..


----------



## BlakeB

BA were you daring someone to show up? You definatly have improved your comedic skills.


----------



## hound dog

25 more and we go to page 5. 

So your momma so fat she beeps when she backs up.


----------



## hound dog

When you go to bed and wake up just 1 more day.


----------



## BlakeB

Steve you know G is your bud so quit playing it off.


----------



## BlakeB

HD work some overtime so you can afford to buy some extra letters for your keyboard.


----------



## hound dog

BlakeB said:


> HD work some overtime so you can afford to buy some extra letters for your keyboard.



Sorry just a dumb redneck.


----------



## BlakeB

not much of a redneck.


----------



## hound dog

BlakeB said:


> not much of a redneck.



Watch fat boy them fight words there.


----------



## BlakeB

u hat me felengs


----------



## BlakeB

hey shane


----------



## killitgrillit

Blake, go easy on pound puppy and his spelling if he doesn't have his booster chair he has to jump up and hit the keys


----------



## rednekbowhunter

gee i wont too get in to this smack talk,but all i can say is who won the iron buck at the r100,ME. so see you players sunday.ohh and gunna has not be on here bec, he is a very buzy man.so let the arrows fly.


----------



## hound dog

killitgrillit said:


> Blake, go easy on pound puppy and his spelling if he doesn't have his booster chair he has to jump up and hit the keys



Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----


----------



## deerehauler

Well I am some what ready for Sunday. Got my new bow today from latest Pearson dealer in Ga. Got it set up and sighted in so we will see how it goes sunday. 

Now shooting the following
2010 Pearson Advantage in red, Sword Trident competition sight, Trophy taker SS Pro rest, B-stinger Pro stabalizer with custom onestringer wrap, RBO custom bow sling, Gold tip X cutter arrows.


----------



## killitgrillit

rednekbowhunter said:


> gee i wont too get in to this smack talk,but all i can say is who won the iron buck at the r100,ME. .


 You Finally won it after three arrows and spotting from myself and shane, heck Ray Charles could have beat ya but he couldn't pull his bow back.


----------



## hound dog

deerehauler said:


> Well I am some what ready for Sunday. Got my new bow today from latest Pearson dealer in Ga. Got it set up and sighted in so we will see how it goes sunday.
> 
> Now shooting the following
> 2010 Pearson Advantage in red, Sword Trident competition sight, Trophy taker SS Pro rest, B-stinger Pro stabalizer with custom onestringer wrap, RBO custom bow sling, Gold tip X cutter arrows.



Cool ma can't wait to see it.


----------



## deerehauler

hound dog said:


> Cool ma can't wait to see it.



Lets just say they had to clean the shop floor up cause it looks that good


----------



## hound dog

www.racarchery.com for all your info


----------



## Big John

Sunday will be here soon


----------



## killitgrillit

Big John said:


> Sunday will be here soon



saturday will be here quicker


----------



## Matt Sowell

killitgrillit said:


> saturday will be here quicker



saturday is here


----------



## alligood729

Matt Sowell said:


> saturday is here



And tomorrow is the day! I think.....................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................yep, tomorrow is it!


----------



## alligood729

Hmmm, can we get to page 5???????


----------



## alligood729

Almost there......couple more......


----------



## alligood729

Come on, just a little further.....


----------



## alligood729

Is this it???? Did we make it???? Page 5?????? WOOOOOHOOOOOOO


----------



## Big John

You DID IT!!! Now clean it up!!!


----------



## Hunterrs

Really looking forward to the shoot.


----------



## Matt Sowell

Hunterrs said:


> Really looking forward to the shoot.



me too


----------



## hound dog

Over 2000 views and over 200 post. We did it 5 pages of worthless smack talk, trash talk just a lot of fun. LOL

Hope every one had fun and injoy all the junk we gave yall to read.

See everyone tomarrow.


----------



## Hunterrs

Can't wait until the morning.


----------



## Matt Sowell

just a few more hours...... good night/morning.... i have to dig a hole for the womens porta potty in the morning
signing off 
PHD


----------



## deerehauler

Gonna be my first shoot for her hope she shoots straight and true.


----------



## deerehauler

come on work hurry up and come to an end I wanna shoot! Hopefully I will be outta here in next 30 min


----------



## Hunterrs

I couldn't help but notice how similar these pictures are:


----------



## deerehauler

Hunterrs said:


> I couldn't help but notice how similar these pictures are:



 You gonna be over there this morning?


----------



## Hunterrs

Yup fixing to get up and moving.  Gotta beat the hd there.


----------



## deerehauler

Hunterrs said:


> Yup fixing to get up and moving.  Gotta beat the hd there.



If I getta outta here soon gonna catch a hour nap and I will see yall after that!


----------



## Hunterrs

I think the picture on the right has some photoshop possibilities.  Gotta wake up Big Johm.


----------



## deerehauler

Hunterrs said:


> I think the picture on the right has some photoshop possibilities.  Gotta wake up Big Johm.



 Let him sleep


----------



## deerehauler

See yall in a few


----------



## Big John

<object style="height: 344px; width: 425px"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/RWlE1V_lnAQ"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/RWlE1V_lnAQ" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="425" height="344"></object>


----------



## 12ptsteve

looks like we won (tombstone)


----------



## USMCBowman

Jody...I signed up for the qualifier last week at your club....paid the dues and shot.  Am I supposed to get something in the mail (ASA card).


----------



## hound dog

usmcbowman said:


> jody...i signed up for the qualifier last week at your club....paid the dues and shot.  Am i supposed to get something in the mail (asa card).



pm sent


----------

